# Islamoradas pocket?



## Brett

The reason you aren't getting an answer is simple.
Those that know won't tell, as there's already too many folks trying to fish there.
And if someone did tell you where it is, it wouldn't do you any good anyhow.
On any half decent day, there's a pre-dawn race to be the first one there.

That being said, just look for the spot with a waiting line and take a number.  :-X


----------



## shuskins

Yeah. I got GPS coords today from the staff at World Wide Sportsman. Pretty easy actually. Went on Google earth and it looks right. Just need the propper ettiqette and rules for that area now. Look forward to it.


----------



## Recidivists

http://www.hookandbullet.com/fishing-buchanan-bank-islamorada-fl/


----------



## Net 30

> Yeah. I got GPS coords today from the staff at World Wide Sportsman. Pretty easy actually. Went on Google earth and it looks right. Just need the propper ettiqette and rules for that area now. Look forward to it.


During Tarpon season, you have to get there before dawn to get first in line.  Finding the pocket in low light is next to impossible for a rookie.  If you're off the mark, don't get upset if a guide poles in and and stakes out 30' away from you on the right spot and blocks you from casting.  

Not a good place for learning the ropes during the season......


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

> http://www.hookandbullet.com/fishing-buchanan-bank-islamorada-fl/


I didn't know pink salmon, brown trout and northern pike could be caught this far south. That's pretty funny.


----------

